# 2009 Cryer Malt Perth Royal Beer Show Results



## brendanos (13/6/09)

Results from this year's PRBS can be found here:

http://www.perthroyalshow.com.au/beershow/

Four of the five amateur trophy's were won by West Coast Brewers! Now we just need to recruit Paul Marcos...

THE T.W.O.C. TROPHY FOR BEST LAGER
Trophy sponsored by T.W.O.C.
Won By: Asher Mitchell
Class: 13E Product: German Pilsner
___________________________________________________________________
THE BREWMART TROPHY FOR BEST ALE
Trophy sponsored by Brewmart Brewing Supplies
Won By: Gryphon Brewing Services (Neville Ash)
Class: 14B Product: English Best Bitter
___________________________________________________________________
THE WYEAST TROPHY FOR BEST STOUT
Trophy sponsored by WYEAST
Won By: Paul Marcos
Class: 15D Product: Robust Porter
___________________________________________________________________
THE BETTER BOTTLE TROPHY FOR BEST REDUCED ALCOHOL BEER
Trophy sponsored by Better Bottle
Won By: Paul Hyatt
Class: 16 Product: English Mild
___________________________________________________________________
THE DELIVERANCE TROPHY FOR BEST WHEAT BEER
Trophy sponsored by T.W.O.C.
Won By: Amphion Brewing (Brad Raymond & Brendan O'Sullivan)
Class: 17E Product: Berliner Weisse

Congrats to all involved, particularly those that scored medals - it's great to see so many familiar names in that list!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/6/09)

brendanos said:


> Results from this year's PRBS can be found here:
> 
> http://www.perthroyalshow.com.au/beershow/
> 
> ...


Yes it was a good effort by all.
Dont forget the other trophies:
Best amateur brewer and Best Amateur Beer of show, won by Gryphon Brewing. :beerbang: 
GB


----------



## kirem (13/6/09)

that is quite an effort GB.

Well done.

I am attending the Perth wine show tasting this year, it is a shame they don't run the exhibitors tastings at the same time.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/6/09)

kirem said:


> that is quite an effort GB.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> I am attending the Perth wine show tasting this year, it is a shame they don't run the exhibitors tastings at the same time.


Thanks Kirem .
Having both at the same time, I think that would be just a tad too messy.Mind you there were some beers that had big alcohol numbers.The Cryer malt PRBS just gets better every year, one problem they keep changing the style guidelines, we just never know how our beers will be judged.Adds to the excitement. :unsure: 
Got to get the Best Lager trophy back next year from Asher ! :lol: 
GB


----------



## kirem (13/6/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Thanks Kirem .
> Having both at the same time, I think that would be just a tad too messy.Mind you there were some beers that had big alcohol numbers.The Cryer malt PRBS just gets better every year, one problem they keep changing the style guidelines, we just never know how our beers will be judged.Adds to the excitement. :unsure:
> Got to get the Best Lager trophy back next year from Asher ! :lol:
> GB



Messy but a hell of a lot of fun. For me, company sponsored fun and everyone knows that if someone else pays for the beer, it tastes so much better.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/6/09)

kirem said:


> Messy but a hell of a lot of fun. For me, company sponsored fun.


When and where is the show ? I might come along for a bit of falling over fun.They use to call me Mr wobbly boots when I lived up in the Torres Straits islands, we could only buy wine by the dozen/box via wine warehouses.I remember some good times and some I would rather forget.Cant remember their names anyway :lol: 
GB


----------



## kirem (13/6/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> When and where is the show ? I might come along for a bit of falling over fun.They use to call me Mr wobbly boots when I lived up in the Torres Straits islands, we could only buy wine by the dozen/box via wine warehouses.I remember some good times and some I would rather forget.Cant remember their names anyway :lol:
> GB



Would you beleive it if I said September 11, really it is at the Silver Jubilee building I normally have company dinners etc I have to go to on the day, but a couple of us are staying on and going to visit a few breweries and wineries. We can work something out a bit closer to the day.

I used to go to Horne Island to maintain an Ionosphere sounder. I used to stay at the resort. I remember on one trip, a few days before I was at Mount Garnet in the Atherton tablelands, trying to waterproof the hut the electronics was in and I got some metal shavings in my knee. Well it didn't take long before it blew up and during the flight between Cairns and Horne Island I was unable to bend it. I went and saw the nurse on the Island and she asked if I had any gland swelling, like a good ex defence force member I said just have a look for your self, you should have seen the look on her face. She was a local and explained to me that she couldn't do that.

It was all innocent and I couldn't care less I just wanted something to stop my knee becoming infected.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/6/09)

kirem said:


> Would you beleive it if I said September 11, really it is at the Silver Jubilee building I normally have company dinners etc I have to go to on the day, but a couple of us are staying on and going to visit a few breweries and wineries. We can work something out a bit closer to the day.
> 
> I used to go to Horne Island to maintain an Ionosphere sounder. I used to stay at the resort. I remember on one trip, a few days before I was at Mount Garnet in the Atherton tablelands, trying to waterproof the hut the electronics was in and I got some metal shavings in my knee. Well it didn't take long before it blew up and during the flight between Cairns and Horne Island I was unable to bend it. I went and saw the nurse on the Island and she asked if I had any gland swelling, like a good ex defence force member I said just have a look for your self, you should have seen the look on her face. She was a local and explained to me that she couldn't do that.
> 
> It was all innocent and I couldn't care less I just wanted something to stop my knee becoming infected.


I was on Thursday Island, did nearly four years there (1991-94) working for QLD health.I had many cases of swelling, none of it relieved by the locals.I happened to live in the nurses quarters, and they took care of that ! Poor me.
I did some home brewing up there, which I think must make me the most northern brewer ever.Just K&K but it was cheaper that the 4X or VB.
GB


----------



## PistolPatch (13/6/09)

Congrats to GB, asher, kook, randyrob, vlad, sinkas and brendanos. Good on ya!

Finished up at 5am this morning with Katie and Lloyd so not a bad show - lol

BTW Katie, I'll give you fifty bucks if you post that pic 

Great to finally meet Mercs_Own as well. You better whack that pic up too!

Ah, you gotta love this show...


----------



## Tony M (13/6/09)

Did the organisers include the amateur entries in the judging for best overall? or weren't they game!


----------



## kirem (13/6/09)

that would make things interesting

I think they did this in American with a PROAM brew show, mixed feelings about it from the Pros


----------



## eamonnfoley (13/6/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Congrats to GB, asher, kook, randyrob, vlad, sinkas and brendanos. Good on ya!
> 
> Finished up at 5am this morning with Katie and Lloyd so not a bad show - lol
> 
> ...



5am! lucky i couldnt make it!  Or I wouldnt have brewed today. Ordinary bitter in the books.


----------



## PHARSYDE (13/6/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Congrats to GB, asher, kook, randyrob, vlad, sinkas and brendanos. Good on ya!
> 
> Finished up at 5am this morning with Katie and Lloyd so not a bad show - lol
> 
> ...



Geeeezusss, 5am!!! 

Post all the pics Katie?? hehehe

Good seeing you guys yesterday, hope you all got a showbag??

PHARSYDE


----------



## PHARSYDE (13/6/09)

well done Nev,

If you ever need any testers for your next brew put me on the list.....

Thanks again for me tix

Liam


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/6/09)

5 am , you bunch of Booze hounds.Come on the pic's ! I was in bed with my Trophies by 11 pm. Lumpy nights sleep but , hey I didnt want PP pinching one for his own. PP I going to call you "Bronze Boy" from now on . :lol: Hope you all had fun.
GB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/6/09)

Tony M said:


> Did the organisers include the amateur entries in the judging for best overall? or weren't they game!


That would be interesting ! I dont think we will ever know.
GB


----------



## PistolPatch (13/6/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> 5 am , you bunch of Booze hounds.Come on the pic's ! I was in bed with my Trophies by 11 pm. Lumpy nights sleep but , hey I didnt want PP pinching one for his own. PP I going to call you "Bronze Boy" from now on . :lol: Hope you all had fun.
> GB



LOL!

Are those acrylic trophies food-grade?

Bit surprised at the bronze. Only beer I had and just threw it in to get the drinking tickets  It was actually a milder version of the Munich Dunkell recipe you gave me (thanks mate!) and was brewed before I found that fermenter ball-valve problem.  

Wonder how the boys went at the Brass Monkey?


----------



## Katherine (14/6/09)

Come on Foles we were up and brewing a double the next day. Took awhile for the first beer to go down.

Well done Nev, Pat, Brendanos , Sinkas and RandyRob for winning awards. 

And who ever Greg Lee is NUMBER 225...(silver) what cracker of a beer American IPA. Can someone find that recipe for me?

And I feel so sorry for the girl in the window. Anyone at Clancy's will know what I mean. 

Tho Patch I think we had a sad effort as we still have beer in our kegs. Did you find the keys?


----------



## Katherine (15/6/09)

Even tho my memory is a little hazy from the show day. I remember some of the commerical beers I liked.

Indian Ocean (not quite sure why I have not heard of this brewery before)
but I loved the pilsner....

And From Mash Brewing there Pale Ale... Have to make the effort and get out the Swan.

Anybody else remember what they like from Friday?


----------



## sinkas (15/6/09)

Katie said:


> .
> 
> Anybody else remember what they like from Friday?




Neville's bitter
Ashers Pils
Pablo's Barleywine
Up yours to the oversized commercial brewer who drank all of Vlads Triple

commercials:

Old Brewry brown
Old Coast Bitter
Mash stout?

oh I am buggered if I can remeber anymore


dissapointing that most of the Old Garde of brewers from AHB were not in attendance


----------



## LLoyd (15/6/09)

Wasn't really into any of the commercial brews. Indian Ocean pilsner or lager I liked, can't remember which. Tasted a sensational gold winner English Best Bitter!  
Top pick for my day was the Silver AIPA!! :chug:


----------



## Katherine (15/6/09)

Yes the Gold winner Bitter was lovely tho I rather drink it on quite balcony from the tap! 

I missed all the dark beers!

The Silver AIPA was a cracker, I opened that bottle I wish I held on to it!


----------



## eamonnfoley (15/6/09)

Mash Porter
Elmars Maerzen 
Ashers Pils
All of Nevs beers
Last Drop lager
There was a decent kolsch there, but not sure who's


----------



## Katherine (15/6/09)

There was on AHB t-shirt there also... proudly worn by Merc's Own...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/6/09)

foles said:


> Mash Porter
> Elmars Maerzen
> Ashers Pils
> All of Nevs beers
> ...


Top commercial beer of show Kolsch ?, that would have been Colonials Im thinking.Katie Im renaming the Best bitter to "Get wrecked on the deck best bitter".Not much left now! 
Sinkas, Yeh mate a few missing faces this year, may be they did a good job on them self at the Hilton presentation.I know one brewer who got home a 5am after the Hilton Bash.
GB


----------



## PistolPatch (15/6/09)

Yep found the keys. Hid them in a safe place at 5am  

Where's that pic Katie - Liam and I are waiting.

I hung up the lager end most of the arvo and I must say that there weren't too many beers I didn't like. That 225 was a nice beer. It stood out at that time of the arvo though what it would taste like on a clean palate, I have no idea.

Good to see a 5000% increase in the number of women as well (only about 2 last year.)

Only 362 days until the next one


----------



## Katherine (15/6/09)

I think I counted 6 women....

Remember the clown comment Patch?

No photos.... Got some great photo's of you Patch on our dining room floor!


----------



## kirem (15/6/09)

I think this sounds like one of the best comps in the country, I might start putting some plans together with a few guys to come over for it next year.


----------



## Katherine (15/6/09)

kirem said:


> I think this sounds like one of the best comps in the country, I might start putting some plans together with a few guys to come over for it next year.




Of cause it is... I think we have the best brewers in the country also. 

Katie runs and hides.


----------



## PistolPatch (15/6/09)

Come on over kirem :super: 

We can even introduce you to the Clown girl and also Barbie from Clancy's. You won't regret it.

Saw your comments about Mash beers Katie. Dan brews really well-balanced beers I reckon - not over the top. First time he disspointed me was on Friday when he didn't bring his girlfriend's sister along like I asked :angry: Almost as dissapointing as you not putting up that photo.

Dining room floor photos? I thought we were outside???


----------



## Katherine (15/6/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Come on over kirem :super:
> 
> We can even introduce you to the Clown girl and also Barbie from Clancy's. You won't regret it.
> 
> ...




The camera is telling me at some point you were inside rolling around on the floor with Lauren.


----------



## PistolPatch (15/6/09)

Wasn't she married to the big Maori bloke? Can't wait to see the pics - send me copies


----------



## Katherine (15/6/09)

Lauren is dark, petite and ready to lick.... this is who you were rolling around with....


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/6/09)

Katie said:


> Lauren is dark, petite and ready to lick.... this is who you were rolling around with....
> 
> View attachment 28086


Poor Lauren, bad taste in men  
GB


----------



## PistolPatch (15/6/09)

Spewing! Thought I got lucky with whoever it is whose name I can't remember. She was cute.

(I have noted your comment down in my black brewers book Neville :angry: )


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/6/09)

Katie said:


> I think I counted 6 women....
> 
> Remember the clown comment Patch?
> 
> No photos.... Got some great photo's of you Patch on our dining room floor!


Clown women was from the Magazine "no names".She was hot, I spoke to her about nothing while I fell in love.Apparently her brother is Ronald McDonald. :lol: 
GB


----------



## Katherine (15/6/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Clown women was from the Magazine "no names".She was hot, I spoke to her about nothing while I fell in love.Apparently her brother is Ronald McDonald. :lol:
> GB




She even had a clown car! Funny day....

Got a fantastic photo of you and Greg.


----------



## PistolPatch (15/6/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Clown women was from the Magazine "no names".She was hot, I spoke to her about nothing while I fell in love.Apparently her brother is Ronald McDonald. :lol:
> GB



LOL!

Did Greg fall over on Friday?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/6/09)

PistolPatch said:


> LOL!
> 
> Did Greg fall over on Friday?


All arrived home safe as far as I know , Greg got off the train in City.He was going to get an ambulance the rest of the way. :lol: 
GB


----------



## LLoyd (15/6/09)

> more unseen photos...


----------



## PistolPatch (15/6/09)

Oh dear! LOL - poor old Greg!

Post those photos Lloydie


----------



## InCider (16/6/09)

Looking forward to the pics of 'Bronze Boy'!


----------



## Katherine (19/6/09)

MercsOwn and AHB tshirt









I love this photo


My show bag



Running of with the trophys





Probably around 4.00am


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/6/09)

Katie said:


> MercsOwn and AHB tshirt
> 
> View attachment 28181
> 
> ...


Lloydy looks like hamburgler with his show bag .Im telling Ronald MCDonalds sister. :lol: 
GB


----------



## LLoyd (20/6/09)

> Lloydy looks like hamburgler with his show bag .Im telling Ronald MCDonalds sister. :lol:



Ah Nev's missing a trophy..... The "Funniest Bastard Award"... :lol:


----------



## PistolPatch (22/6/09)

LOL!

Not one pic of you Katie? Now why is that? (Hundreds taken!)


----------



## LLoyd (22/6/09)

PistolPatch said:


> LOL!
> 
> Not one pic of you Katie? Now why is that? (Hundreds taken!)




PP there wouldn't be any photos if Katie didn't take them. We all can't be arsed....


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (20/7/09)

Anyone received certificates yet?


----------



## PistolPatch (20/7/09)

Got the results in the mail a few weeks ago but it didn't include a certificate Vlad.

We missed you at the tasting. Don't make it 2 years in a row


----------

